# need some advice



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm brand new to trapping fox and coyote with legholds and i want to order some traps but i here so much different stuff about mod. traps chain lengths 4x4 coilspring and i just don't know what to spend my money on. also would like to know of a good trap i can use on both. i would really appreciate some opinions or advice


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

The best thing to do IMO is to find some good used traps that are already baseplated, center swiveled, etc...
A number 2 is a good trap for both fox and yotes, and shouldn't do too much damage to any ***** that happen to come to your set. I just bought 14 used #2 dogless montgomery traps that I am getting ready to use here in IL. I am base-plating, center-swiveling, and putting 3 swivels on a short chain. I am going to use them like that and see how they work before I decide to try to 4-coil them. 
Hope this helps!
Jason


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the info one other question i have,what is dogless


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

IMO the best fox trap is a 1.75 all i do to them is install shock springs and 1 swivel for coyotes the best option is the mb-650s they are one of the strongest traps on the market but also one of the expensivest the bridger #3s are also nice coyote traps but then you have to do the mods your self like 4 coiling baseplating and laminating all of which i feel is necasary as coyotes will ruin a cheaply built trap i also install shock springs on these traps one more thing that i reccomend the most out of everything said is DONT BUY DUKES


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

#1 A dog-less trap is just that, a trap that doesn't use a dog to go over the jaw to hold it open. Instead it uses a latch on the pan to hold the jaw open. You open the jaws like a regular trap, then just lift the pan to set it. Pan tension is set by a "bolt" that is attached to the bottom of the pan and has a nut on the end of it. move the nut one way for more tension and the other way for less.

#2 Are you looking for best trap for each animal, or one that works on both. Like I said before, the #2 will work for both.

#3 As long as the springs are strong and your traps aren't going to have to break through frozen ground, I wouldn't worry about 4-coiling unless you are having a problem with pull-outs, a trap that has good springs and is well swiveled shouldn't have any problems holding a yote or fox with 2 springs.

#4 This one will probably cause the most controversy! If you are on a tight budget, buy the dukes. They are getting better, and with some simple mods such as baseplating and center swiveling and adding swivels, can be a good trap. Dukes got a bad name because the were junk when they first came out. The company has been making improvements ever since and they are a great trap for the $ IMO


----------

